# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How do I remove a lockwood deadlatch

## toadstool

I have recently replaced my front door and want to remove the lock from the old door so I can use it again. It is a Lockwood 001-3 Deadlatch. I have removed the case mounting screws to remove the lock case but it won't budge. Can anyone tell me how to reove the lock?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
On the inside  should be a round piece about 40mm across with slots in it, the screws to the lock barrel are behind this, you need the key in the barrel on the outside to turn it to get to the screws which are about 35mm long. Are you using the same thickness door? If not you'll need a new lock barrel which you can buy on there own for and get keyed a like.

----------


## toadstool

Hi Godzilla, 
Are you referring to a plate on the inside of the lock cover? Because I can't remove the lock cover itself.

----------


## Godzilla73

Sorry went one step to far, once the screws are out you need to knock it towards the edge of the door with the knob turned form memory.

----------


## toadstool

Thank you very much. Problem solved. It's so easy once you know how.

----------


## Godzilla73

Cheers Mate...

----------

